# دورة تطبيقية لبرنامج Solidworks متكونة من حلول 11 سؤال امتحاني لاحدى الجامعات العربية



## عبدالله 1991 (20 يوليو 2015)

رابط الدورة على google drive

https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B4xFucsKXZFpYkh2MGRhMjFsRms&export=download


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

جارى التحميل وهل من الممكن البرنامج نفسه


----------

